

Ask HN: Have you experience of deploying Raspberry Pi in the field? - radagast

My experience with the Raspberry Pi is limited to running two at home as a NAS server and a media player. For those functions I love them for being completely silent and the low power usage.<p>So I started wondering if anyone is deploying them in production to customers where any kind of servers with limited processing power are required? For example audio&#x2F;video displays or monitoring of something via a external circuit.<p>While mine at home have been running non-stop for almost two years without any trouble I am not sure about deploying them in the field.
======
radagast
I guess I am hoping for something on the lines of "Don't do it man, we tried
and half of them melted or went missing within two months" or "Been running
about 20 of them at various customers doing monitoring work and have yet to
see a single failure other than a failing charger".

